
2 Factor Auth Simply Isn't Safe Anymore - rbrakus
https://hackernoon.com/is-your-2-factor-auth-based-on-a-pinky-swear-and-late-90s-it-security-859f50f25c8b
======
kennydude
Misleading title: SMS based 2-factor auth isn't safe.

Many places have said for years not to use SMS based 2-factor auth. No news
there.

